# The story behind the story



## Stevepwns (Mar 23, 2014)

.Having just gotten back from vacation....  I have an idea.  Lets see some pictures behind the pictures... if that makes any sense.   Ill start.  This is what my vacation consisted of. I woke up every morning in my hotel room to this, and smiled.  One of the best vacations Ive had to date. 

So if this makes any sense at all, lets see the candids you took in between your shots. The story behind the story.. so to speak.

Its titled simply -  Vacation




Vacation-02364 by JEaston | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 23, 2014)

Toilet in small town in Laos in highlands
note lack of paper and presence of bucket of cold water as a replacement.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 23, 2014)

doin' the DC bus tour thing couple of springs ago, spotted this guy not too patiently waiting to get on with it.


----------



## Stevepwns (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice, I was worried that no one would find interest in this.


----------

